

Frame by frame xkcd's Rosetta landing - yoha
http://xkcd1446.org/

======
firloop
I think the most interesting thing about this is _who_ put this page together.

The github repo reveals it:
[https://github.com/MagicalTux/xkcd1446](https://github.com/MagicalTux/xkcd1446)

MagicalTux = Mark Karpeles = founder of Mt. Gox....

Interesting to see that he's showing his face again. He's still specializing
in programming the hacked together PHP scripts that he was famous for at Gox.

[https://github.com/MagicalTux/xkcd1446/blob/9988809331727766...](https://github.com/MagicalTux/xkcd1446/blob/9988809331727766f924c0857c80a1a7af4a06f4/get.php)

~~~
tarminian
No wonder it doesn't work on my phone.

------
ChuckMcM
Do harpoons work on comets? Why yes they do! :-) Love it.

